# Dedizierter Server oder nicht?



## aargau (29. Januar 2008)

Hallu Zusammen,
Ich bin im moment gerade etwas verzweifelt. Meine Webseite ist so Programmiert das sie auf Windows ohne weiteres Funktioniert. Genau so ist sie ausgelegt das sie mit Safe_mode off arbeitet. Nun habe ich aber das grosse Problem das mein Hosting anbieter den safe_mode on hat. Den zu Deaktivieren würde 20.- Kosten. Daher nun meine Frage an euch, denkt ihr für eine Partywebseite würde es sich eh lohnen einen Root Server zu Mieten oder würdet ihr solange wie möglich auf einem Hosting angebot bleiben?

Ich habe bei ovh.de einen Server für ca 25€ gesehen, jedoch nur mit 256MB RAM. Denkt ihr das reicht?


----------



## Sinac (29. Januar 2008)

An deiner Stelle wuerde ich die Seite aendern, das sie mit Safe_mode funktioniert. Wenn du einen Root Server hast musst du dich auch um die Sicherheit kuemmern und anscheinend bist du nicht grade sicherheitsbewusst. Von daher rate ich dir definitiv davon ab


----------



## aargau (29. Januar 2008)

Naja klar hat es auch was mit Sicherheit zu tun, aber alle Server die ich bis her hatte, war dieser Safe_mod Deaktiviert. Klar kann ich es auch einfach umprogrammieren. Das einzige Problem ist ja eigentlich beim mkdir(), da man keine Unterordner erstellen kann. Werde wohl einfach das ganze so machen dass es keine Unterordner benötigt, oder diese hald umschreiben auf FTP.

Doch eben, für den anfang wird ein Hosting sicher reichen, aber mit der Zeit denke ich das die ladezeit einfach zu gross werden und sich auch der Hoster nicht mehr so ab uns freut. Die Webseite ist mit Tabellen erstellt und hat leider nicht gerade wenige Grafiken, was die Ladedauer zusätzlich erhöht.

Somit werde ich früher oder später eh auf ein R-Server umsteigen müssen. Aber die Frage ist ob dann so ein "Billiger" Server noch reicht mit 256MB Ram und nur einer HDD


----------

